# Second shop



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

I'm in the process of sorting out a second location and wondering what other multi location shop owners do with their business structure?

I thought the best way was to have each location as a separate company, and possibly a holding company on top, but my accountant wasn't too sure on that due to offsetting losses

Are there any multi shop owners on here who could let me know what they do or give their opinion on what they think is best?

Many thanks


----------

